# How do you clean inside the wheels using ONR?



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been using ONR quite a bit during the summer and I've been very impressed with it. However I haven't yet tried cleaning my wheels with ONR.

How do you clean the inside of the barrels, and those areas on wheels that typically require wheel brushes? I would imagine that using wheel brushes is out of the question, as it would just loosen up any dirt, only to leave it there to dry in again (since you never rinse it away when using ONR).

Do you just put on your mitt of choice and just force it in there?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have used a wheel brush with it but used a pump sprayer to rinse it of teh buildup of loosed brake dust.

You could stuff an old mitt in if you wish.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Eliasasas said:


> ...since you never rinse it away when using ONR


Oh, since when was that a hard and fast rule? I much prefer to use CG Hose
Free Eco on wheels, just as good a clean, but much better "finish", using the
liquid to flush off the loosened dirt. Then, no more rinsing, or drying...



Eliasasas said:


> How do you clean the inside of the barrels, and those areas on wheels that
> typically require wheel brushes?


By, erm, using wheel brushes, how else?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

TBH, I was never happy cleaning my alloys with ONR. My alloys get covered in brake dust, very quickly so never had a satisfactory clean up with it. I always preferred to PW them down. Yes it goes against the ONR ethos but like everything, the rules are not set in stone.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> By, erm, using wheel brushes, how else?
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Jack up the car, clean from the inside of the wheels.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Depends on the wheels. If the gap between the spoke a is big enough then it's a case of using a MF cloth. If not it would be a case of being more creative or removing them or jacking the car up. There's no sure fire way with just a wheel brush I'm afraid. 

That said what about doing the wheels at a local jet wash?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its easy.
Turn the car upside down.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Its easy.
> Turn the car upside down.


Or buy one of these


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is an old video from Scottwax but maybe useful






There are a couple of alternatives. You could use something like Opticlean first to loosen more dirt and then ONR or even Opticlean on its own. Alternatively OPC can be used before ONR.

As with paint, as good as ONR and similar products are, they are not miracle products, if the wheel is plastered in years of brake dust you will probably need something stronger.


----------

